# retiring in Mazatlan it's cost of living & house rental cost.



## oakisland

Hi:
Does anyone knows the pros & cons of retiring in Mazatlan, what is the cost of living there & the cost for house long term rental, not a condo? & how much does it cost app. for a house rental?
& any other pertinent information for retiring in mazatlan?

Thank you,
oakisland


----------



## RVGRINGO

The pros are a very nice 'old town' colonial area, touristy 'golden zone' or rather bland tract houses; plus everything in between, so there are a lot of choices. There are also rooms and efficiency apartments as well. Mazatlan has nice beaches, but is somewhat isolated from the more interesting parts of Mexico, making it a long all day drive, for example, to Guadalajara. The only other 'con' is the unbearably hot and humid season, when many expats find it wise to have a second home inland at a higher elevation. Prices? Anything you can imagine and afford. There is no 'one size fits all'.


----------



## oakisland

*oakisland*

Thank you so much for the information on mazatlan.


----------



## Reinventwen

RVGringo: would you say the heat and humidity would be similar or worse than Merida?


----------



## RVGRINGO

The only way to tell would be to monitor the weather in each place.


----------



## TundraGreen

Reinventwen said:


> RVGringo: would you say the heat and humidity would be similar or worse than Merida?


Merida January High 29 C
Merida January Low 18 C
Merida January Rain 26 mm

Merida July High 34 C
Merida July Low 23 C
Merida July Rain 162 mm

from Merida Climate and Weather Informaion Merida Yucatan MX


Mazatlan January High 22 C
Mazatlan January Low 16 C
Mazatlan January Rain 12 mm

Mazatlan July High 30 C
Mazatlan July Low 25 C
Mazatlan July Rain 210 mm

from Mazatlan Climate, Temperature, Average Weather History, Rainfall/ Precipitation, Sunshine

These numbers don't address humidity. I would guess that Merida is more humid in the winter. Maybe about the same in summer. Also note that these are average highs and lows so a difference of a few degrees, for example between 30 and 34 C for July high, means a lot of hotter days in Merida.


----------



## TundraGreen

Merida humidity high of 80% in September, low of 68% in March-April
Mazatlan humidty high of 83% in September, low 76% in November

Both pretty constant.

One difference that I know about from a colleague who spent a lot of her time looking at satellite photos: The Yucatan peninsula is more frequently cloud covered that other parts of Mexico in the driest season, Feb, Mar, and April. She is looking for changes in vegetation. To do this, she makes a composite image of Mexico during the dry season every year and has a lot of trouble getting cloud free images of the Yucatan.

Will


----------



## Reinventwen

The reason I ask about heat and humidity is that we were planning a move to Merida but the temps were too scary! So we got "talked into" moving to Ensenada by our family in San Diego. 

However, now we are thinking about Mazatlan because it sounds like it has the colonial charm that attracted us to Merida. And its not as far from the border. I just read a few posts about recent DTO activity in Maz and now I'm rethinking everything. Normally I'm not thrown off by a few events because we have them here in Toronto, but the US Gov alerts are really targetting Sinaloa.

Any thoughts? Should we ignore the alert and just be careful in Mazatlan or is there a true problem developing?


----------



## RVGRINGO

What you read is written with an abundance of caution, as you can imagine. It also tends to set one's imagination in motion.
If Mazatlån attracts you, visit and explore. You'll be just fine. As you said, even Toronto isn't always safe.


----------

